
Show HN: Doomerfood prepares emergency food kits and deliver to your door - hstreet
http://doomerfood.com
======
sharemywin
no toilet paper I'm out.

~~~
bitxbitxbitcoin
In times of doom and gloom, toilet paper should/would be the least of your
concerns.

~~~
hstreet
There's a post going around on twitter saying that Gilligan's Island and Lost
are proof that you don't need toilet paper in a crisis.

